# Hyper in the evening?



## Spunknix (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi! 
We just added a 13 month old v to our home and are having some issues with destructive behaviors (particularly in the evening?). he cane from a home with a yard but where both parents were gone all day and we were told that he chewed. He was not cate trained there.

we live in an apt and decided to start working on
Crate training him asap. I have trained another dog on this and it went smoothly. We have used positive reinforcement, kept him near our other crated dog and have made sure to give him lots of exercise and treats so that its positive.

His first week of crate training went smoothly: he slept well at night in the crate, was relaxed when we leave him for intervals during the day but then we left him for a few hours at the end of the week in the evening (7-10pm) (after a long walk, romp in the park and tough training session) and we came home to find he had chewed through his crate and gotten stuck. He was frenzied and scared but ok.

After that we tried leaving him uncrated when gone for short periods of time (thinking maybe the crate was too much too soon) and he did ok during the day. He was relaxed and slept most of the time.

But now three weeks in a row when we've been gone for a few hours in the evening and he goes bonkers like he did when he chewed his crate. We aren't gone any longer than we are during the day - 2 hrs for dinner last night and 3 the week before. when we've gone out its been after spending the entire day at home playing with and walking him throughout the day. Both days he has been super destructive. he has destroyed our blinds, boxes, bags of food, curtains, paper, bags of coffee, trash can, DVDs and anything else he could manage to get open or uncovered. We have restricted his access with our other dog to only the living room and covered all our things with blankets weighted down- but he still gets into mischief. 

We decided to stick with crate training but I'm afraid he will go bonkers again during the evening and hurt himself. Any thoughts on this? Why is he so bad in the evening and not the day? It's like he doesn't want us to ever go on a date! 

Does the destructiveness end? Is it reasonable to expect him to not destroy my things if left for up to 4 hrs? I'm committed to regular exercise for him (1 hr off leash each morning and a few training walks throughout the day) and have a companion dog home with him but I am hating coming home each day and fearing he may have hurt himself or totally destroyed my home. 

Love your thoughts on this!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No, needs to release energy. 6-9PM is the crazy hour and needs to walk, walk, walk. A tired Vizsla is a good Vizsla or somewhat tired Vizsla is better than fresh out of the crate full of energy. 
These dogs need to feel their heart beating or else have so much pent up energy they may become destructive. 

It will keep you healthy, LOL... OBEY THE VIZSLA ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We can only go out in the evenings on days where Mac has had extensive walks during the day. So if you want to go out on a school night you need to have a dog walker take them out during the day for multiple hours.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would keep up the exercise, and look into purchasing a Ruff Tough dog crate. They are just made better than other crates on the market.


----------

